# OSU Extension Watershed Academy 2010



## LeafyLady (Feb 17, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested, Ohio State Extension is offering a Watershed Academy. The majority of coursework appears to be online through Moodle. 

LINK:

http://production.cfaes.ohio-state.edu/apps/courses/cfaes/course/view.php?id=13

I believe there are only two face-to-face meetings required for the course. 

Enjoy!

Dora


----------



## LeafyLady (Feb 17, 2010)

*Also....*

You can also purchase online Core Commercial Pesticide courses through OSU Extension if you want to study for the license exam. I have purchased Chapter 4 discussing Pesticide Formulations and it has been very helpful. It is powerpoint and it walks through the different terminology and abbreviations. Just an FYI!

Dora


----------

